# Windsor Reminder - Evil Ways



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Was flipping through our local town paper The Windsor Reminder and ran across this most absurd letter from the Speak Out section:

*EVIL WAYS*

To all the thoughtless adults who go to such lengths in decorating their lawns in the most offensive and absurd displays of graveyards, ghost figures circling demons, plastic hands and countless other sacrilegious and gruesome scenes, thinking these are "fun" decorations for children. Learn the origin of Halloween and think before you act ignorantly. Our finest young men are returning home from Iraq without arms and legs. Body parts are not appropriate Halloween displays. Insisting that these decorations are harmless shows your unwillingness to change your "evil" ways. We have all lost ones now resting in piece in true cemeteries. The mocking of gruesome representations of headstones, ghosts and skeletons in people's front yards for the sake of entertaining our children and neighbors for Halloween is truly so ignorant and inappropriate. Spend your money wisely, grow up, and act like adults and just give them candy.​
 Ignorant? Evil? Grow up? And more specific, just give them candy?! To me sounds like this person is a clueless religious zealot who seems to think the true meaning of Halloween is to simply hand out sweets. If our town paper is printing letters like that, I doubt they'd ever do an article on my place.

Bah, all the folk in Windsor don't think like this person I can promise you that. Last night's Halloween was a HUGE success (as it is every year). There was at least two other house in a 10 block radius that have graveyards and props. Still mine was the most successful. We went through almost EIGHT large bags of candy (handing out 2-3 pieces per TOT). The number of folks taking pictures was amazing including several adults who had their kids pose with me in front the house. One girl said she was putting her pictures on her myspace page and another woman said I should be doing this professionally. And the best compliment of all was at the end of the evening while cleaning up, the Windsor police pulled in front of house and rolled down their window (scared me, thought they were gonna tell me my music was too loud for 10pm) - they just wanted to say my place was the best they'd seen all night.

So, insensitive? Ignorant? Poor taste in entertainment?!  I think the rest of the town begs to differ - in your face crazy party pooper person! :finger:

-TM


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Just another dumb, pathetic zealot.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow! Graveyards are inappropriate? Hello? What about day of the dead?

I'm sure this person would also go after people who put up a Santa Claus and reindeer in their yard. It's inappropriate I tell you!:googly:


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

who every wrote that needs to crawl back under their tombstone with all their limbs. 

as for my graveyard and body parts they are staying out. my neighborhood loved our house.

it a mazing how the ignorant few can ruin things for the masses.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, we get the Reminder on this end of CT. The Speak Out section cracks me up, people complain about the darnedest things. I remember a few years back one lady was actually complaining that the UCONN Huskies won too many games and watching the games was becoming boring for her. 
There'll always be those that are pure anti-Halloween. Do what I do, feed off of it and make things grander the next year.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

perhaps you should write a thank you to all the people , both adults and children that came to your haunt and enjoyed your props. Give a short report on what happened and the number of tot's that you had. Give the story a real positive spin, and make no comment on the other letter what so ever. If they print it, the other person will hate it. If people only get one side of the story they tend to believe it. (after all, the paper wouldnt print it if it wasn't true)


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

He uses the word "ignorant" a lot. I'm not sure he has a good grasp on the meaning of the word.

There are haunters among the troops in Iraq, I've seen more than one article. I forget...are these men fighting for freedom or are they fighting to destroy American traditions and wipe out fun? Ummm...I'm thinking freedom. 

I would say that this gentlemen needs to apply the word "ignorant" to himself. If he has a problem with plastic hands and foam tombstones he should see a shrink. If that doesn't work, maybe a lobotomy will help.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds to me like he's the culturally ignorant one. Can't please everyone. As long as they don't show up at my haunt he can write all the letters he wants. We received dozens of amazing comments on our haunt and thanking us for keeping Halloween alive....crazy rightwinged guys like him will always find something to complain about.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you, mister. I have seen the light. I must change my evil ways. I must grow up. No more haunting for me, thank you. 

Now all that's left is for me to quit the forum and burn all of my props. 

I feel so much better now. I'm so glad that guy saved me from my ignorant ways.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the idea of the letter and might very well do that.

-TM


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm sure this person would also go after people who put up a Santa Claus and reindeer in their yard. It's inappropriate I tell you!:googly:


I agree.. Totally inapproriate.. lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"resting in piece"??? LOL.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Obviously a miserable soul... and maybe never got to dress up or trick or treat as a child.. My yard and main haunt area is only seperated by a small back street..to my neighbors, they are hard core devout ,going to church many nights a week folk.whom truly live the lifestyle... wonderful and best neighbors Ive ever had... They have family members in both houses on the sides of them..whom are the same.. Well they have heard my rants , cuss fits, banging, drilling, sawing till dawn many days.. Now add I have only been here for 5 yrs and them their whole life.. and only love and respect we give another.. For two weeks my yard and haunt are busy.. and still smiles and greetings like nothing is going on.. My soul bleeds for you brother...but never shut down your haunt..


----------

